# Cautiously optimistic. Bruiser scarfed down his Stella and Chewy's



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I bought the frozen chicken S&Cs and thawed a few patties. He was like, 'Hmm, what is this?" and I left him alone with it, removed Peach and the kids so he wouldn't be nervous around his food. He is a nervous dog anyway and used to be a nervous eater with Maya around. He would always wait till she was done and then only when there was no threat of anyone taking his food or going near him, he would eat. (sad)
So, I am crossing my fingers that he likes this. I think it's supposed to be a good food. It's a little pricey, but right now just he is on it and doesn't eat that much. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

go bruiser! scarf it downnnn


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Yay Brusier....hope he loves it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That's great news!! You can use the freeze dried patties as well. If he turns up his nose at the frozen S&C, just have a bag of the freeze dried and you could alternate. Brody is not a fan of the frozen, but LOVES the dehydrated. I break it up into tiny pieces and add just a little warm water. He snarfs it. 

I'm hoping you've found the food that Bruiser enjoys! And it's so good for him!!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Day 2 and so far so good. Instead of it all in one feed, I gave him 2 patties early and 2 later. He scarfed both feedings down.  So, hoping this is the ticket. Yay.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

great news, its always nice to find something that is both good for them and that they love!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Great news! Go Bruiser go!!!


----------

